# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Livres >  Conseil choix livre pour tudiant en L3

## mechakiss

Bonjour

je suis tudiant. et je veux me lancer dans une auto-formation  Oracle pour me prparer au programme de l'an prochain.

le programme est le suivant :




> Le but de ce module est de comprendre les cas dans lesquels il faut utiliser un SGBD, et apprendre  l'utiliser concrtement pour grer les problmes rencontrs lors de l'criture d'applications.
> 
> Dans la premire partie on prsente les problmes dits de bases de donnes dans le cadre des SGBD relationnels, et on s'attache  comprendre en dtail leurs mcanismes. Pour chacun on prsente et tudie les concepts et ordres SGBD disponibles (SQL) pour programmer une solution. Ces problmes sont : persistance, grandes quantits, concurrence, reprise, confidentialit, contraintes, indpendance des niveaux, modle de donnes (reprsentation, mises a jour, interrogation).
> 
> Dans la deuxime partie on tudie comment accder  la base depuis un programme. On tudie PL/SQL : le langage de programmation du SGBD (ordres SQL, procdures stockes, triggers), puis les problmes gnriques du mode programme (accs au SGBD depuis un langage gnraliste : curseurs, gestion des erreurs, SQL dynamique, etc.) : en PHP (sites Web dynamiques), et Java.
> Enfin on introduit brivement XML et certains de ses outils. Les TD se font surtout sur machine.
> 
> Le SGBD est Oracle. Un projet met en oeuvre tous ces outils.


actuellement, je cherche un livre pour commencer ma auto-formation et pour l'utiliser aprs dans mes rvisions.
j'ai trouv ces deux livres, mais je ne sais pas lequel choisir :

1er
2eme

vous pouvez me proposer d'autres livres (en franais)

Merci d'avance

----------


## Chtulus

Bonsoir,




> vous pouvez me proposer d'autres livres (en franais)


Si je peux me permettre, faudra se mettre  l'Anglais quand mme un jour.

Je sais que c'est compliqu de faire la distinction de certains termes Techniques (Notamment la premire fois que l'on passe une Certif en Anglais LoL) mais vous verrez le rsultat ^^

Cdt,
 :;):

----------


## Chtulus

Maintenant quel est votre soucis principale ?

Il existe des Tutos/Cours, une FAQ....

Pour tre franc je dois me mettre  quelques Technos que je ne connais pas mais j'ai un collgue qui m'aide beaucoup et je profite de ce que je trouve sur DVP.

Installez Oracle voyez ce que vous pouvez faire et revenez poser des questions qui de plus serviront la Communaut  :;): 

Le meilleur moyen d'apprendre est de pratiquer  ::D: 

Cdt,
Chtulus

----------


## mechakiss

> Installez Oracle voyez ce que vous pouvez faire et revenez poser des questions qui de plus serviront la Communaut 
> 
> Le meilleur moyen d'apprendre est de pratiquer 
> 
> Cdt,
> Chtulus


je suis de ton avis, mais j'ai quand mme besoin d'un livre pour m'accompagner dans mon parcours d'apprentissage, et qui m'assure que je suis dans le bon chemin "pdagogique" et que je saut pas des trucs  ::): . en gros sans un livre je serai pas quoi apprendre !

----------

